# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Διατροφή - Φροντίδα >  Βοηθεια με κοτοπουλακια

## Γιαννης Μπιτσι

Οποιος το βλεπει τον παρακλαω να με βοηθεισει.Σημερα μου εφερε ο πατερας μου ενα χαρτινο κουτι με 2 μικρα κοτοπουλακια και δεν ξερω τιποτα για αυτα ουτε ποσο μηνων ειναι τιποτα
Δεν ξερω καν πως να φροντιζω κοτοπουλακια και εχω απελπιστει εχω βαλει στο κουτι νερο και τροφη και χαρτοπετσετες για να ειναι μαλακα αλλα δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω  
Διαβασα καπου οτι αν κανουν τσιου τσιου δυνατα θελουν κατι αλλα δεν ξερω τι αλλο να τους δωσω επισης προσπαθω να τα κρατησω ζεστα

----------


## serafeim

βαλε ενα θερμομετρο στην κουτα με τα πουλακια και μια λαμπα πυρακτοσεως... κρατα την θερμοκρασια σταθερα στους 36-38 βαθμους νομιζω δεν θα εχεις προβλημα εκει... αν εχουν πουπουλα στο σωματους και να μην βαλεις λαμπα νομιζω ειναι ολα οκ!!!

----------


## HarrisC

Βαλε λαμπα αναμενη η φωτιστικο γραφειου να ζεσταινει ,οχι και παρα πολυ κοντα μην ψηθει .

----------


## antonisveria

Γεια σου Γιαννη πριν 2 εβδομαδες εβγαλα κεγω απο κλωσσομηχανη κοτες.......οπως σου ειπανε τα παιδια ποιο πανω και θα πανε ολα οκ.....εγω τα εφτιαξα ξυλινο κουτι 1μχ0,60 με 2 λαμπες οικονομιας των 11wattεσυ βαλτα σε ενα χαρτοκουτι (εσυ αν θελεις βαζεις 1 μεγαλητερη λαμπα)παιρνεις 1 μπουκαλι νερου και κανεις μια σχισμη 3 ποντους λιγο ποιο πανω απο τον πατο ωστε να πινουν νερο,οχι μεγαλητερη γιατι θα μπουν μεσα και θα πνιγουν και ενα μπολακι χαμηλο για να βαλεις τροφη για νεοσσους(κατοπουλα)

----------


## Γιαννης Μπιτσι

ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας το βραδυ επειδη δεν ειχα λαμπα πυρακτοσεως εβαλα οικονομιας αλλα επειδη το κοτοπουλακι ειναι και ενεργητικο και εχει πολλα πουπουλα δεν νομιζω να την εχει αναγκη οποτε το εβαλα σε ενα σχετικα ζεστο δωματιο σε μια μαλλινη καλτσα.Το πρωι ηταν ενταξη οποτε πιστβω οτι δουλεψε,αλλα απο τοτε κανει συναιχεια τσιου τσιου(δεν ξερω την λεξει) και διαβασα καπου οτι χριαζεταια κατι οταν κανει ετσι αλλα δεν πορω να καταλαβω τι

----------


## jk21

η λαμπα πυρακτωσεως βγαζει συγκεκριμενη ποσοτητα θερμοτητας ,που η οικονομιας δεν μπορει να προσφερει 

αν εχεις θερμοπομπο ,μπορεις να τον ρυθμισεις χαμηλα αλλα αν ειναι κοντα ,να κρατα τοπικα θερμοκρασια γυρω στους 30 βαθμους 

το πουλι ζητα να ταιστει και ζεστασια 



Δυστυχως οι μεγαλοι προσπαθουν να προσφερουν χαρα ,αλλα πρεπει να το κανουν ,με τροπο που μπορουν να υποστηριξουν και τις απαραιτητες γνωσεις

----------


## Γιαννης Μπιτσι

Φιλε μου γιατο τελευταιο εχεις τοσο δικαιο,επισης ενα θεμα με τον υπνο χριεαζομαι λιγη βοηθεια γιατι δεν ξερω πως θα τα βαλω να κοιμηθουν αυτες τις δυο μερες το εβαζα καπου ζεστα και το αφηνα εκει ενω καναμε ησυχια αλλα καθε τοσο ξυπνουσε οποτε καμια συμβουλη για αυτο

----------


## jk21

με σκοταδι ή χωρις;

----------

